# Coating a pistol (Pics added!!)



## tcoker (Dec 8, 2015)

I've just reached out to a couple folks about this but not being a gunsmith I don't really know who to ask. Kind of a different story but oh well. Anyway short story long, I bought an FNH FN-9 and FNH FN9C. One for me and one for my wife. They are anniversary gifts and we want to do something unique to make them special to us.  They are pretty much identical polymer, striker fired pistols. They are polymer and I'm really just doing it for cosmetic purposes, but I want to coat (i.e- Duracoat) the frames. My question is, since I am not a gunsmith and haven't detail stripped a polymer striker fired pistol before, is that something I can do myself with the proper tools? I want them to look great and last a long time as they are our anniversary gifts. The guns are fairly simple but being brand new and not a lot of video's about it on youtube I'm a little hesitant to detail strip one. I guess I'm looking for someone to say, "yeah it's not hard, do it." or "it's tedious and not worth the headache."

Thoughts, advice , insight??

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Dec 9, 2015)

If you are worried about taking it apart then take it to someone and have it done professionally. I am sure you can find a video with someone doing a complete disassembly on an FNH that can walk you through the process, but if it was really that easy the gunsmiths wouldn't be as busy as they are. 

Painting a firearm also takes some finesse and experience. If you want these pistols to look good for a while, and be backed up by some type of warranty, then have a professional 'smith do the work.


----------



## ScottD (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't know about an FN coming apart. But the painting is not that hard.  You will have to have some equipment to do it yourself, so price all of it to make sure it is financially worth it.

Here is a thread from a 1911 I did a few years ago.  By the way - the finish still looks great.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=522119


----------



## tcoker (Dec 11, 2015)

ScottD said:


> I don't know about an FN coming apart. But the painting is not that hard.  You will have to have some equipment to do it yourself, so price all of it to make sure it is financially worth it.
> 
> Here is a thread from a 1911 I did a few years ago.  By the way - the finish still looks great.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=522119



Fantastic 1911! Something to be proud of, doing such a custom job yourself.


----------



## tcoker (Dec 23, 2015)

So I originally wanted to do the coating myself. As they were strictly cosmetic and for our anniversary. I took the aforementioned advice and priced out what it would take to do this. I don't have a sand blaster, so a small cabinet blaster (on sale at Northern) is still going to be $200 plus accessories and media, so I figured that number to be around $300. I had decided for these guns because they are an anniversary gift I wanted to make sure it was as durable as possible and chose Cerakote. So add the cost of the spray gun and the spray (3 colors and coating), I'm up another $200.  I would have used one of our home ovens (though I've been told you don't want to do that). Anyway, I was thinking for the initial run I'd be out at least $500.  SO after waying my options and getting a solid referral about a place close to my house from Shep (cmshoot) on here, I took them to Dobbs Defense in Paulding County. For less than a third of what it would have cost me, I got both guns done and couldn't be happier with how they turned out.  Frank at Dobbs does a jam up job. I had one custom colored. I'm very glad I let them do it. I'll be going back for sure.

(I did the color fill on the slides myself, tough to do that with Cerakote).

Mine is a FNH FNS-9 in Burnt Bronze
Wife's is a FNH FNS-9C in custom purple (Bright Purple/Sig Pink)


----------



## watermedic (Dec 23, 2015)

looks great!


----------



## ScottD (Dec 23, 2015)

They look great.  I think you will be glad you chose Ceracote.  I did mine several years ago on my carry weapon, and it still looks great.


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 23, 2015)

Good to go!   Glad I could help with a recommendation. 

Dobbs always does a bang up job.


----------



## FishinMech (Dec 31, 2015)

Read owners manual. It tell you not to dissemble the lower.


----------



## TyGeR (Jan 1, 2016)

those look great,  I want to do something like this for my wifes SW Bodyguard .380.  Its her first fire arm and I wanted something so she feels like its "her's".  Anyone have a recommendation around the Monroe county middle Ga area.

Not trying to hijack your thread, thought this would be a good place for info.   Those pistols do look good.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 4, 2016)

Those look nice!


----------



## tcoker (Jan 8, 2016)

FishinMech said:


> Read owners manual. It tell you not to dissemble the lower.



I guess I'll need to reread it. I remember it saying something along the lines of not to disassemble further than stated in the manual unless preformed by quality gunsmith.  I think the guys at Dobbs are qualified enough.


----------

